# Bellator FC 50: Baker vs Hess



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 50
Date: Sep 17, 2011
Location: Hollywood, Florida
Venue: Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino
Broadcast: MTV2












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Bryan Baker vs. Jared Hess (middleweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Zelg Galesic vs. Alexander Shlemenko (middleweight tourney quarterfinal)
> ...





> Bellator's season-five middleweight tournament kicks off on Sept. 17, and the eight-man field will begin their journey at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Fla.
> 
> Bellator officials today announced that the Sept. 17 Bellator 50 card will feature all four opening-round contests in the upcoming season's 185-pound field.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24595/bel...emenko-alvey-vs-vianna-odonnell-vs-rogers.mma



> Next month's Bellator 50 event will have one of the deepest preliminary cards in promotional history.
> 
> The event features a staggering eight prelims, including a featured bout between promotional newcomer Rad Martinez (9-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and former U.S. Marine Brian Van Hoven (7-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> ...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Aww, thought it was gonna be Big Jon Hess. Go SAFTA!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Aww, thought it was gonna be Big Jon Hess. Go SAFTA!


This ^^^^^

:laugh:

Thought I was the only guy who remembered this fella

In case anyone was wondering of whom we're speaking of..






> Jon Hess is an American martial artist, early mixed martial arts competitor[1] and the co-founder of the Scientifically Aggressive Fighting Technology of America, or S.A.F.T.A., a martial art with roots in San Soo Kung Fu.
> 
> Hess, along with S.A.F.T.A. co-founder Lew Hicks, were students of Jerry Peterson, the founder of S.C.A.R.S. They took their San Soo Kung Fu black belt test together in 1993, and Hicks was chosen by Hess to corner him for the UFC.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Hess_%28fighter%29


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

xeberus said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


If you haven't read this yet, do it NOW.

Big Words from Big Jon Hess


----------

